# Free Kindle books ...



## nicnap

I know that there have been a lot of free Kindle books posted in various places recently, but I thought it would be nice to have a consolidated place for it. (Basically, I just want free books.  ) So if you have links (I know they are often limited time/daily deals) post them here.

(Mods if this is not an acceptable thread, please boot it.)


----------



## Marrow Man

Someone posted this website in the past, but it's been a while since any free Christian books have been posted: Free eBooks and Tips


----------



## Rich Koster

My bride shared this one with me.

Best Sites for Free Kindle e-Books


----------



## baron

It seems since the new year began no free kindle christian book's have been offered. The book's are offered by the companies and not by Amazon. I miss free book Monday.


----------



## Rich Koster

baron said:


> It seems since the new year began no free kindle christian book's have been offered. The book's are offered by the companies and not by Amazon. I miss free book Monday.



Me too! I feel like a twit because I started telling my friends to check for new ones every Mon., and the pattern ended at the end of 2010.


----------



## grizzlor

Free mobi and pdf book Beyond the Summerland available here. This book is really good I am about 1/3 of the way through. A lot like Lord of the Rings.

Beyond the Summerland (The Binding of the Blade Series, Book 1) by L.B. Graham | Cross Focused Reviews


----------



## Marrow Man

The Puritan Library is another source which has several works available in both .epub and .mobi formats: http://www.puritanlibrary.com/


----------



## Rich Koster

Marrow Man said:


> The Puritan Library is another source which has several works available in both .epub and .mobi formats: PURITANLIBRARY.COM


 
This one is loaded with goodies


----------

